# HO pre-war vehicles



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Any idea of good sources for pre-war vehicles in HO guage OTHER THAN Jordan kits?
I'm looking for some ready-made that don't cost an arm + leg.
If anyone has some for sale, please let me know.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

raleets said:


> Any idea of good sources for pre-war vehicles in HO guage OTHER THAN Jordan kits?
> I'm looking for some ready-made that don't cost an arm + leg.
> If anyone has some for sale, please let me know.
> Thanks,
> Bob



Are you talking original prewar Cars and Trucks in HO?

Or new reproductions? 

You don't like Jordan?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Big Ed,
Yes, I need a few 20's & 30's vehicles for my layout. It's not that I don't like Jordan, it's just that I'm feeling lazy and wanted to buy something already built.
I've spent HOURS searching the internet and have since ordered three Jordan kits since there just doesn't seem to be anything else out there.
The best prices I could find were from Hobbylinc.com, so in abouit a week or so I get to sniff glue again :laugh:


----------

